# Can they eat eggs?



## serenz (Dec 22, 2007)

My bf was asking me if they can eat eggs. Can they?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

This is the bit about what rabbits can and can't eat

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16340&forum_id=48

This will probably also get moved to the nutrition and behaviour forum given it is about nutrition.

I persoanlly would never give them eggs the same way I would never give them dairy (I know it's not dairy, but to me, I associate them all together).

Why would you want to give rabbits egg?


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/rabcare.html#feeding

It might help you to have that link saved, that way, you can always check, and if it is not on a safe list, then don't ever give it.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 22, 2007)

At the risk of spamming your thread, this might help too.

http://earthhome.tripod.com/saferab.html


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 22, 2007)

I would think they wouldn't, because they can't digest meat, and eggs are a meat bi-product. They are closer to meat then vegetables or fruits.

The links Flashy gave you are good.


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 22, 2007)

Actually, I think they can digest meat, it just doesn't have good nutrtion in it for them. I still wouldn't chance giving a rabbit egg, though, just in case. I believe people can be allergic to egg, so mabye rabbits can too?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, technically they can digest meat and other animal proteins, but not easily. Females do eat the afterbirth and often any babies that were born dead, but this isn't something they have to do frequently. Rabbit bodies are designed to digest high fiber, low protein foods such as grass/hay and veggies. High protein, no-fiber foods like meat could easily cause a stomach upset. And I know that humans that have been vegetarian for a while will get upset stomachs if they suddenly start to eat meat again, because they no longer have the same intestinal bacteria that help them to digest it. So it would be much worse with a rabbit which is, by nature, vegetarian.

Of course, the question is why would you want to? If you're looking for treats, there are lots of suitable fruits that are far more healthy and safe.


----------



## serenz (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just curious, I didn't feed them any. Websites don't always tell you everything, I thought it would be better to ask someone who's experienced. That's all..


----------

